
Interested in a cryptographically signed identity? - daniellmb
I have a few invites to Keybase if you want to skip the line of 25,000+ people on the waiting list. :-)
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;keybase.io&#x2F;daniellamb﻿
======
Raed667
I also have 5 invites, send me an email through the address in my profile and
I'll invite you.

[https://keybase.io/raed](https://keybase.io/raed)

~~~
mikebos
I have 20 left :-) drop me a mail and I'll invite you
[https://keybase.io/mikebos](https://keybase.io/mikebos)

edit: Mehh should be in the main thread, sorry

------
ssatta
I've got 20 invites left as well, if anybody else wants one...

------
ShaneCurran
I'd love one if you have any left :)

------
kwikiel
I would like to receive one

